# Maggies skin



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok so maggie had a wee patch of irritation under her chin, kind of at the very top of her neck, and I thought it was like razor burn from the clippers when she was groomed. But now she has developed a wee red patch under her eye, she doesn't seem bothered by it but I'm worrying a bit. Do I need to take her to the vets?! She is still scratching at the bit under her chin a bit and it's now scabby. I'm wondering if she has always had this and it's just now her fur is shorter that I can see it or maybe she is allergic to the shampoo they used? Emma x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Got a few pics hope this works! Computer not working and using my phone!

















This is undert her chin, sorry but the best photo I could get 








It's very difficult to get a photo that really shows her eye or chin as she is soooooooooooo black! Emma x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww poor Maggie  All i'd say is that if you're worried and don't know what it is then ask for a vets help to figure it out, that's the only advice I could give, good luck & I hope it clears up quick


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

see how it is in the morning, if your still worried call the vets. but if its red and is starting to show up in different places you might want to get it checked out. 

it could simply be an alergy, even to the shampoo at the groomers.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor Maggie and poor you for the worry. I always ask the vet if I am concerned about something.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe has developed some irritation on her chest and tummy. I took her to the vets last night and she has an infection, always worth checking out in my opinion  She was clipped recently too


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Took maggie to vets this morning. She isn't concerned but did think it's prob related to her groom she gave me special cream with a steroid and antibiotic in it which should sooth it. Thanks for all the advice. Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad all is good, hope the cream works quickley
xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad all is working out! I would have gone to the vets too!


----------

